# IWB holster CT-LG-437 CW9



## ldeleon (Apr 29, 2009)

anyone know who makes a IWB holster for the CW9 with a crimson trace-LG-437.getting tired of waited for my don hume from Kahr. and looking in getting the ct lazer for my CW9.

thanks,

luis


----------

